# Apology



## marlon (Apr 26, 2006)

It seems i have let my enthusiasm and curiosity over step some boundries.  There is a very dedicated martial artist who has been kind enough to share some very valuable information with me.  I de valued this openness by seeking some answers elsewhere without fully following through on the course of action given to me.  I sincerely aplogize so this,as i meant no disrespect nor do i mean to lower the value of powerful information shared.  I thank you sir for your openness and dedication and again i apologize.

Respectfully and sincerely,
marlon


----------



## Flying Crane (Apr 27, 2006)

Obviously I don't know the details of the situation, but I think you shouldn't need to apologize to anyone for looking around in different places for answers.

Ultimately, you need to be satisfied with the answers for yourself.  That means questioning and doubting, even when given information by someone who is very knowledgeable, and who you respect and trust.  Their answers may not satisfy you, or you may need to exhaust other possibilities before you are satisfied with their answers.  It's all part of your own journey.


----------

